# Chuffed with cheap car insurance - More Than



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well it's that time of year again, Admiral car insurance renewal emailed to me - Car 2006 BMW 530D M Sport, Owner 34 years young o) married, two children, Fully comp & protected. Renewal price from Admiral £416

Bit of shopping around through confused, compare etc, best price came out with £220 with More than.

Decided to do More Than quote aswell through there website came out at £204.34 then went via TopCashBack and current deal is £70.70 cashback!

Total car insurance for year after TCB - £133.64 

Chuffed!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

that pretty darn good. Im in the process of looking for insurance, cheapest so for £1200!!!. Robbing buggers


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Alfa GTV said:


> Well it's that time of year again, Admiral car insurance renewal emailed to me - Car 2006 BMW 530D M Sport, Owner 34 years young o) married, two children, Fully comp & protected. Renewal price from Admiral £416
> 
> Bit of shopping around through confused, compare etc, best price came out with £220 with More than.
> 
> ...


How does the cashback on these deals work? I've never done it before, but got a few large payouts to make for insurance shortly.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Renewal on the R1200GS Bike this year with Carole Nash....£144.33, £20 cheaper than last and didnt even have to ask that was the renewal quote.....that is fully comp, full legal and kit cover, also includes full UK and European Breakdown cover!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

petemattw said:


> How does the cashback on these deals work? I've never done it before, but got a few large payouts to make for insurance shortly.


You simply log in to the cashback site (I use Quidco), click the category or offer you're interested in and then click "Get cashback". You're then taken to the site of that company and you purchase as normal. The purchase is tracked by the cashback site and the cashback amount you've earned for that transaction is shown in your account. Eventually you then get this paid.

For insurance they have a compare tool :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

if you are doing the quidco/topcashback thing be sure to clear you cookies before using the link as the affiliate tracking doesn't always work and you have a battle getting your money!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mba said:


> if you are doing the quidco/topcashback thing be sure to clear you cookies before using the link as the affiliate tracking doesn't always work and you have a battle getting your money!


You're right purchases don't always track but I've never had a battle to get the money. Just raise a claim and supply the reference number.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just done my insurance too! My renewal from Privilige was £597, up from £300 and something last year, with an extra years NCB, so went online and More Than came out at under £300, however upon reading the cover it is a very trimmed down fully comp policy, not that it isnt any good as it is comprehensive, but it is limited in many ways, the next cheapest for me was Chaucer and they were £320 and gave lots more cover for a little extra so I went with them, and on both I reduced my voluntary excess down to zero.

Overall, very pleased with what I managed to achieve.

But insurance in general really frustrates me with the renewals as they just hike to price up each year, I know they are trying to entice into there policies etc but to almost double the policy after only 12 months is a bit much!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I've just had our renewal through from Admiral Multicar.

£1144 for renewal. If I do them separate with Admiral it's £1050. :lol:

I will be giving them a ring at 9am to see if they can beat Swiftcovers quote.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt. said:


> I've just had our renewal through from Admiral Multicar.
> 
> £1144 for renewal. If I do them separate with Admiral it's £1050. :lol:
> 
> I will be giving them a ring at 9am to see if they can beat Swiftcovers quote.


Watch out for Swiftcover's terms and conditions.

They have the right to repair your car with secondhand parts.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks didn't know that.

Admiral two separate polices come in at £972 now.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

I had the same problem with a high admiral multi car renewal and when I went online admiral were the cheapest for 2 single insurance policy's so phoned them and they put the 2 single quotes together and then gave a further discount on that price. Make sure they give you further discount on the 2 single quotes.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well the £972 I got for two separate polices didn't include personal cover.

The best they can do is £993 Still a saving of £150


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well a recent quote came up with £310 for the 133 and £560 for a GT86, certainly seems it's coming down for me. That's without any cash back discounts/deals


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got a quote for my 2008 , 330i conv with more than £240.00 :doublesho with pncb :doublesho I know what i will be doing when the time comes


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

I better heck More Than as my renewal quote with Admiral is ridiculous!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Both ours are with More Than this year, by far the cheapest. Last year we paid £350 each car now they both come in around £270


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

MattyB801 said:


> I better heck More Than as my renewal quote with Admiral is ridiculous!


Our multicar was only £50 cheaper than last year.

Managed to get it to £984. £240 cheaper than the original renewal.

Then, I swapped who was the administrator, and it came in at £820. Quick phone call and they matched it yet again, with everything exactly the same!

£324 cheaper than the renewal. Massive saving!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Any of you guys tried quote me happy?


----------

